# Your top 10 movies



## helenora

the title says it all.
we already have a thread " top 10 soundtracks and top directors.
It's pretty hard to limit it and choose only 10 , but why not


----------



## tdc

1. Mulholland Drive - Lynch
2. Lost Highway - Lynch
3. The Seventh Seal - Bergman
4. Satyricon - Fellini
5. Wild at Heart - Lynch
6. No Country for Old Men - Coen Brothers
7. Blue Velvet - Lynch
8. The Big Lebowski - Coen Brothers
9. Idiocracy - Judge
10. La Strada - Fellini


----------



## Templeton

Not in any particular order;

1. Do The Right Thing
2. M
3. The 400 Blows/Les Quatre Cents Coups
4. The Bicycle Thieves
5. Before Sunrise
6. Midnight Cowboy
7. Goodbye Mr Chips
8. Les Enfants du Paradis
9. In The Mood For Love
10. The Lives of Others

Some are simply the best films ever made but some are just personal (The Lives of Others, In the Mood for Love). Nice thread and good to be reminded of what a wonderful life we can have.


----------



## Bellinilover

Wow! This is difficult...

1. *The King's Speech*
2. *12 Angry Men*
3. *A Christmas Carol* (1951, with Alastair Sim)
4. *The Pianist*
5. *Oliver Twist* (1948)
6. *The Odd Couple*
7. *The Shop around the Corner*
8. *Schindler's List*
9. *Luther* (2003)
10. *Gentleman's Agreement*


----------



## Atrahasis

1. Schindler's List
2. 12 Angry Men
3. Blade Runner
4. The Seventh Seal
5. The Elephant Man
6. Alien
7. Solaris (1972)
8. 2001: A Space Odyssey (1968)
9. Stalker (1979)
10. The Lord of the Rings trilogy


----------



## schigolch

Ten of my favorites, in chronological order:

*M* (1931) - Fritz Lang
*La Règle du jeu* (1939) - Jean Renoir
*Stromboli* (1950) - Roberto Rossellini
*Ugetsu monogatari* (1953) - Kenji Mizoguchi 
*Ordet* (1955) - Carl Dreyer*
Pickpocket* (1959) - Robert Bresson
*Il Vangelo secondo Matteo* (1964) - Pier Paolo Pasolini
*L'important c'est d'aimer* (1975) - Andrzej Zuławski
*Nostalghia* (1983) - Andrei Tarkovsky
*La stanza del figlio* (2001) - Nanni Moretti

Well, these are my favorites. If you don't like them I have others.


----------



## helenora

schigolch said:


> Ten of my favorites, in chronological order:
> 
> *M* (1931) - Fritz Lang
> *La Règle du jeu* (1939) - Jean Renoir
> *Stromboli* (1950) - Roberto Rossellini
> *Ugetsu monogatari* (1953) - Kenji Mizoguchi
> *Ordet* (1955) - Carl Dreyer*
> Pickpocket* (1959) - Robert Bresson
> *Il Vangelo secondo Matteo* (1964) - Pier Paolo Pasolini
> *L'important c'est d'aimer* (1975) - Andrzej Zuławski
> *Nostalghia* (1983) - Andrei Tarkovsky
> *La stanza del figlio* (2001) - Nanni Moretti
> 
> Well, these are my favorites. If you don't like them I have others.


if it's the way to say I would like to see more of your second favorite 10, then sure I'll say I don't like it

seriously, please, post your second ten, I'm curious.


----------



## norman bates

winter light - ingmar bergman
umberto d - vittorio de sica
the night of the hunter - charles laughton
taxi driver - martin scorsese
bring me the head of alfredo garcia - sam peckinpah
killer of sheep - charles burnett
wake in fright - ted kotcheff
alien - ridley scott
lost highway - david lynch
windy day - john and faith hubley (this one is a short animated movie)


----------



## amfortas

1. Children of Paradise (1945) - Marcel Carné
2. The Rules of the Game (1939) - Jean Renoir
3. Vertigo (1958) - Alfred Hitchcock
4. Odd Man Out (1947) - Carol Reed
5. Seven Samurai (1954) - Akira Kurosawa
6. The Exterminating Angel (1962) - Luis Buñuel
7. The Third Man (1949) - Carol Reed
8. Notorious (1946) - Alfred Hitchcock
9. Once Upon a Time in the West (1968) - Sergio Leone
10. The Last of the Mohicans (1992) - Michael Mann

Guilty Pleasure: Twin Peaks: Fire Walk with Me (1992) - David Lynch


----------



## DeepR

The Good, The Bad & The Ugly
Once Upon a Time in the West
Once Upon a Time in America

full stop


----------



## Vaneyes

The Loved One (1965), The Magic Christian (1969), No Way to Treat a Lady (1968), Lawrence of Arabia (1962), Titanic (1997), The Remains of the Day (1993), Skyfall (2012), American Beauty (1999), Sunset Boulevard (1950), Blade Runner (1982).


----------



## JACE

I'll play. In no particular order:

- _The Big Lebowski_ (Coen Bros)
- _Fearless_ (Weir)
- _Casablanca_ (Curtiz)
- _Sunshine_ (Szabó)
- _Children of Men_ (Cuarón)
- _The Mission_ (Joffé)
- _Lawrence of Arabia_ (Lean)
- _Vertigo_ (Hitchcock)
- _Unforgiven_ (Eastwood)
- _Young Frankenstein_ (Brooks)

Some other favorites: 
_House of Games_ (Mamet); _The Deer Hunter_ (Cimino); _Rocky_ (Avildsen); _Jaws_ (Spielberg); _La Dolce Vita_ (Fellini); _To Kill a Mockingbird_ (Mulligan); _Amores perros_ (Iñárritu); _Ride the High Country_ (Peckinpah); _The Verdict_ (Lumet); _The Best Years of Our Lives_ (Wyler); _The Thin Blue Line_ (Malick); _Adaptation_ (Jonze)


----------



## Bellinilover

*Altrahasis:* THE ELEPHANT MAN almost made my list; it would probably be #11 or #12.

*JACE:* It was a pleasant surprise to see SUNSHINE on your list. I'd never heard of it until this year; it seems too few Americans know about it.


----------



## JACE

Bellinilover said:


> *JACE:* It was a pleasant surprise to see SUNSHINE on your list. I'd never heard of it until this year; it seems too few Americans know about it.


A couple years ago, I stumbled across the film one night purely by chance -- and it blew me away. I've since re-watched it a couple times. For me, part of the appeal of the film is its strange and unusual tone, varying wildly from straightforward realism to its funny, mythic take on reality, almost like a fairy tale. The fact that Ralph Fiennes plays so many different roles also factors in to that "oddness." I think it works beautifully and wonderfully -- but I can see how others might be put off by it. I wonder if that un-conventionality had anything to do with its reception (or lack thereof) in America.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Not in order of merit:

Dirty Rotten Scoundrels
Without A Clue
Zulu
Withnail & I
Black Hawk Down
Der Philosoph
Kind Hearts And Coronets
The Drop
Howards End
The Last Picture Show


----------



## amfortas

Dr Johnson said:


> Zulu


Great movie! 
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> Not in order of merit:
> 
> Dirty Rotten Scoundrels
> Without A Clue
> Zulu
> Withnail & I
> Black Hawk Down
> Der Philosoph
> Kind Hearts And Coronets
> The Drop
> Howards End
> The Last Picture Show


I remember your avatar.


----------



## Wood

*Bergman*Winter Light*Bresson*Pickpocket*Bunuel*Los Olvidados*Chabrol*The beast must die*Dos Santos*Vidas secas*Douglas*Comrades*Dreyer*Ordet*Fassbinder*The bitter tears of Petra von Kant*Godard*Band of outsiders*Greenaway*Vertical features remake*Herzog*Fata Morgana*Leigh*Naked*Loach*The wind that shakes the barley*Malle*Phantom India*Olmi*The tree of wooden clogs*Ozu*Late Spring*Pasolini*Medea*Rocha*Black God, White Devil*Rohmer*The Green Ray*Satyajit Ray*Pather Panchali*Shepherd*Service for Southend*Truffaut*Farenheit 451*Veber*The dinner of idiots*Von Trier*Dogville


----------



## Bettina

My ten favorite movies:

1. Pedro Almodovar: Talk to Her 
2. Jean-Luc Godard: Made in U.S.A.
3. Luis Bunuel: Belle de Jour
4. Ingmar Bergman: Persona
5. Chris Columbus: Rent
6. The Wachowskis: The Matrix
7. Christopher Nolan: Inception
8. David Lynch: Mulholland Drive
9. Woody Allen: Midnight in Paris
10.Francois Truffaut: Jules and Jim

Most of the soundtracks for these ten movies aren't that amazing, but the movies themselves are great! My top ten soundtracks would be a completely different list.


----------



## Guest

Top ten - can't be done. Just looking at others' lists - some great choices - I'd probably have picked 20 from there.

The Maltese Falcon
The Life and Death of Colonel Blimp
Jaws
Close Encounters of the Third Kind
Fargo
No Country for Old Men
Alien
Psycho
Zulu
Ice Cold in Alex
Oliver Twist
2001: A Space Odyssey
The Fellowship of the Ring
Blade Runner
The Thing
It's A Wonderful Life
Casablanca
Remains of the Day

...you see, I said I couldn't do it!


----------



## znapschatz

Okay, ten only for the sake of discipline. These are all films that affected me viscerally at the time, have been seen several times and have become permanent fixtures in my memory. Bits and pieces of each come up almost daily and all are replayed several times every year. Some of them, like Children of Paradise, I regard as old friends I revisit as often as possible. There are at least an equal number, maybe more, sharing cerebral space with them. 

Rashomon 

Citizen Kane

Children of Paradise

The 400 Blows

Potemkin

The Bicycle Thieves

The Lovers of Teruel

La Strada

The Apu Trilogy

The Godfather, parts 1 and 2 (feh! on Part 3)

There are many from other postings on this thread that would make my list, but really, choosing ten is hard enough as it is.


----------



## Bellinilover

JACE said:


> A couple years ago, I stumbled across the film one night purely by chance -- and it blew me away. I've since re-watched it a couple times. For me, part of the appeal of the film is its strange and unusual tone, varying wildly from straightforward realism to its funny, mythic take on reality, almost like a fairy tale. The fact that Ralph Fiennes plays so many different roles also factors in to that "oddness." I think it works beautifully and wonderfully -- but I can see how others might be put off by it. I wonder if that un-conventionality had anything to do with its reception (or lack thereof) in America.


Yes, my impression is that the film is much better known in Europe than here; I'd never heard of it until about six months ago. So far I've only been able to watch clips from it (including that horrific scene in the concentration camp); someday soon I'll watch the whole thing. What intrigues me most, I think, is the fact that Ralph Fiennes plays characters that are all the polar opposite of his Amon Goeth in _Schindler's List_. I wonder if perhaps he took those roles because he didn't want to be associated only with "that Nazi from _Schindler's List_."

Edited to add: If you liked _Sunshine_, another film (actually, a BBC TV production) I'd recommend is _Daniel Deronda_ -- the version made in 2002 and featuring Hugh Dancy in the title role. I liken it to _Sunshine_ because it too is a "sprawling" story involving 19th century (in this case English) Jews.


----------



## Bulldog

Husbands and Wives
Aliens
It's a Wonderful Life
Shawshank Redemption
Fargo
The Godfather
No Country for Old Men
Mighty Aphrodite
12 Angry Men
Howards End


----------



## JACE

Bellinilover said:


> Yes, my impression is that the film is much better known in Europe than here; I'd never heard of it until about six months ago. So far I've only been able to watch clips from it (including that horrific scene in the concentration camp); someday soon I'll watch the whole thing. What intrigues me most, I think, is the fact that Ralph Fiennes plays characters that are all the polar opposite of his Amon Goeth in _Schindler's List_. I wonder if perhaps he took those roles because he didn't want to be associated only with "that Nazi from _Schindler's List_."


That wouldn't surprise me if it was part of his motivation for taking the role. It's strange and almost confusing to watch. There is a sort of film-to-film "echo" with Fiennes back in the concentration came again. But this time he's the victim instead of the victimizer.

My wife can hardly watch Fiennes because she still associates him with the horrible Commandant role in _Schindler's List_. He just creeps her out, regardless of the movie or role. So she ended up not enjoying _Sunshine_ as much as I did. (In a way, I suppose it's a backhanded compliment to Fiennes that his acting left such a powerful impression -- even if it is a negative one.)



Bellinilover said:


> Edited to add: If you liked _Sunshine_, another film (actually, a BBC TV production) I'd recommend is _Daniel Deronda_ -- the version made in 2002 and featuring Hugh Dancy in the title role. I liken it to _Sunshine_ because it too is a "sprawling" story involving 19th century (in this case English) Jews.


Thanks for the heads-up. I'll look into it.

The BBC's screen adaptations of novels are often excellent. Their early-70s mini-series adaptation of _War & Peace_ with Anthony Hopkins is FANTASTIC. (Well, two of the three main characters are fantastic. ) I'm also thinking of the John le Carré "Smiley" films with Alec Guinness. Great stuff.


----------



## Bellinilover

*Jace:* I totally understand your wife's reaction, though I can't say I share it because, as much as I despise Goeth (and he truly disgusts me; I don't find him "hot" at all), Ralph Fiennes and his brother Joseph are two of my favorite British actors, along with Colin Firth, Liam Neeson and some others. A wonderful movie starring Joseph Fiennes is _Luther_, which is on my favorite films list. The musical score is phenomenal.


----------



## JACE

Bellinilover said:


> *Jace:* I totally understand your wife's reaction, though I can't say I share it because, as much as I despise Goeth (and he truly disgusts me; I don't find him "hot" at all), Ralph Fiennes and his brother Joseph are two of my favorite British actors, along with Colin Firth, Liam Neeson and some others. A wonderful movie starring Joseph Fiennes is _Luther_, which is on my favorite films list. The musical score is phenomenal.


I'm with you! I think Fiennes is a phenomenal actor. 

BTW, I would add *Clive Owen* to your list of outstanding contemporary British actors. His role in _Children of Men_ is amazing. It's a performance _always_ slays me, and I've seen the film many times. I also thought Owen was astounding in _Closer_, one Mike Nichols' last films.


----------



## Vaneyes

More applause for Ralph Fiennes (Prospero, Dolarhyde, M).


----------



## JACE

Following your lead, Vaneyes . . . don't forget Fiennes' wonderful role in *Wes Anderson's The Grand Budapest Hotel*.










I should have/could have included this one on my favorites list!

Well, either _Budapest_ or _Rushmore_. How could I have forgotten Wes Anderson?!?!? Argh!


----------



## Vaneyes

JACE said:


> Following your lead, Vaneyes . . . don't forget Fiennes' wonderful role in *Wes Anderson's The Grand Budapest Hotel*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have/could have included this one on my favorites list!
> 
> Well, either _Budapest_ or _Rushmore_. How could I have forgotten Wes Anderson?!?!? Argh!


So right you are, JACE. His "M.Gustave" was on the tip of my collage.:tiphat:


----------



## Bellinilover

Here's one of my personal favorites (R. Fiennes was only 32 here):


----------



## DeepR

DeepR said:


> The Good, The Bad & The Ugly
> Once Upon a Time in the West
> Once Upon a Time in America
> 
> full stop


To me nothing even remotely matches Sergio Leone's filming style and atmosphere. There's a kind of magic to these movies that I haven't found elsewhere. I simply love his style. The rest of my list wouldn't be very original, something like:

Blade Runner
Alien
Apocalypse Now 
The Shining
Heat
Lord of the Rings trilogy
Star Wars original trilogy


----------



## polyesterkatz

Not in any particular order..
Polyester
Ruggles of Red Gap
Sling Blade
Midnight Cowboy
Lord of the Rings trilogy
Taxi Driver
Young Frankenstein
The Pawn Broker
Winged Migration
Ingmar Bergman's Magic Flute


----------



## znapschatz

polyesterkatz said:


> Not in any particular order..
> Polyester
> Ruggles of Red Gap
> Sling Blade
> Midnight Cowboy
> Lord of the Rings trilogy
> Taxi Driver
> Young Frankenstein
> The Pawn Broker
> Winged Migration
> *Ingmar Bergman's Magic Flute*


I loved it, totally charming and am glad others have discovered it, as well. If you haven't seen it yet, go do! It sounds great in its original Swedish  .


----------



## znapschatz

Wood said:


> *Bergman*Winter Light*Bresson*Pickpocket*Bunuel*Los Olvidados*Chabrol*The beast must die*Dos Santos*Vidas secas*Douglas*Comrades*Dreyer*Ordet*Fassbinder*The bitter tears of Petra von Kant*Godard*Band of outsiders*Greenaway*Vertical features remake*Herzog*Fata Morgana*Leigh*Naked*Loach*The wind that shakes the barley*Malle*Phantom India*Olmi*The tree of wooden clogs*Ozu*Late Spring*Pasolini*Medea*Rocha*Black God, White Devil*Rohmer*The Green Ray*Satyajit Ray*Pather Panchali*Shepherd*Service for Southend*Truffaut*Farenheit 451*Veber*The dinner of idiots*Von Trier*Dogville


I was pleased to find Mike Leigh's *Naked* on somebody's list. As a huge fan of his work, I think this one of his best. It's a wonderful movie, full of surprises.


----------



## Wood

znapschatz said:


> I was pleased to find Mike Leigh's *Naked* on somebody's list. As a huge fan of his work, I think this one of his best. It's a wonderful movie, full of surprises.


Yes, I'm a great fan of Mike Leigh too. This seems quite different from his other work, more politically charged and hard edged, I really like it.

As the homeless and unwell man in the film said: "Maggie! Where are you?"


----------



## Varick

In no particular order:

1. Shawshank Redemption
2. Mystic River
3. Amadeus
4. Forest Gump
5. The Naked Gun
6. South Park: The Movie
7. Godfather 1&2
8. Braveheart
9. Midnight Run
10. Star Wars

Very honorable mentions:

- Airplane
- True Romance
- Pulp Fiction
- King's Speach
- Predator
- The Sting
- The Power Of One
- Fight Club
- Inglorious [email protected][email protected]$
- Groundhog Day
- Blues Brothers
- Reservoir Dogs
- The Usual Suspects
- Big Fish
- Men In Black (one of the most "clever" movies ever)

V


----------



## Strange Magic

In no order:

Alien
Blue Velvet
The Godfather
Lawrence of Arabia
Doctor Zhivago
Planet of the Apes
Casablanca
Star Wars
The Egyptian 
Outcast of the Islands


----------



## Strange Magic

Dr Johnson's mention of Zulu conjures up the whole genre of Thin Red Line films where The White Man in either the heyday or the twilight of colonialism is pitted against the Dervishes, the Boxers or whomever. We list _Khartoum, 55 Days at Peking, Four Feathers_ along with Zulu. I seem to remember also one about the failed British invasion of Afghanistan back in the 1800s; don't recall the name. Stiff upper lip at all times!


----------



## znapschatz

JACE said:


> I'll play. In no particular order:
> 
> - _The Big Lebowski_ (Coen Bros)
> - _Fearless_ (Weir)
> - _Casablanca_ (Curtiz)
> - _Sunshine_ (Szabó)
> - _Children of Men_ (Cuarón)
> - _The Mission_ (Joffé)
> - _Lawrence of Arabia_ (Lean)
> - _Vertigo_ (Hitchcock)
> - _Unforgiven_ (Eastwood)
> - _Young Frankenstein_ (Brooks)
> 
> Some other favorites:
> *House of Games* (Mamet); _The Deer Hunter_ (Cimino); _Rocky_ (Avildsen); _Jaws_ (Spielberg); _La Dolce Vita_ (Fellini); _To Kill a Mockingbird_ (Mulligan); _Amores perros_ (Iñárritu); _Ride the High Country_ (Peckinpah); _The Verdict_ (Lumet); _The Best Years of Our Lives_ (Wyler); _The Thin Blue Line_ (Malick); _Adaptation_ (Jonze)


Glad to see this one mentioned. It's a good caper film with twists that gets too little attention.


----------



## Genoveva

Top 10:

1	.	Shawshank Redemption	(	1994	)
2	.	Casino	(	1995	)
3	.	The Fugitive	(	1993	)
4	.	Schindler's List	(	1993	)
5	.	The Graduate	(	1967	)
6	.	Dirty Harry	(	1971	)
7	.	The Godfather	(	1972	)
8	.	Jaws	(	1975	)
9	.	Brief Encounter	(	1945	)
10	.	Kind Hearts And Coronets	(	1949	)

 Other favourites 

North by North West	(	1959	)
Goodfellas	(	1990	)
Full Metal Jacket	(	1987	)
Shane	(	1953	)
Sink the Bismark	(	1960	)
Taxi driver	(	1976	)
Ice Cold in Alex	(	1958	)
Monty Python and the Holy Grail	(	1975	)
Life of Brian	(	1979	)
The Dam Busters	(	1955	)


----------



## Vronsky

A Clockwork Orange/Stanley Kubrick (1971)
2001: A Space Odyssey/Stanley Kubrick (1968)
Barry Lyndon/Stanley Kubrick (1975)
Eyes Wide Shut/Stanley Kubrick (1999)
Aguirre, the Wrath of God/Werner Herzog (1972)
Stalker/Andrei Tarkovsky (1979)
The Seventh Seal/Ingmar Bergman (1957)
The Invisible Man/James Whale (1933)
No Country for Old Men/Joel & Ethan Coen (2007)
Blade Runner/Ridley Scott (1982)

Notable mentions:
Don't Look Now/Nicolas Roeg (1973)
Repulsion/Roman Polanski (1965)
The Pianist/Roman Polanski (2002)
Dreams/Akira Kurosawa (1990)
Before the Rain/Milcho Manchevski (1994)
F for Fake/Orson Welles (1973)
Citizen Kane/Orson Welles (1941)
Alphaville/Jean-Luc Godard (1965)
Rain Man/Barry Levinson (1988)
Papillon/Franklin J. Schaffner (1973)


----------



## Wood

Strange Magic said:


> Dr Johnson's mention of Zulu conjures up the whole genre of Thin Red Line films where The White Man in either the heyday or the twilight of colonialism is pitted against the Dervishes, the Boxers or whomever. We list _Khartoum, 55 Days at Peking, Four Feathers_ along with Zulu.* I seem to remember also one about the failed British invasion of Afghanistan back in the 1800s; don't recall the name. *Stiff upper lip at all times!


The Drum?????????????


----------



## Strange Magic

Wood said:


> The Drum?????????????


Thanks for the suggestion, but that's not it. At least I don't think so. I remember the British army depicted laden with chests of drawers and tea sets and paraphernalia of all sorts totally useless in such terrain and conditions, laboring up over mountain passes, etc. Maybe I'm actually recalling a vivid written account of the fiasco and not a film at all. As I recall, only one British soldier survived the catastrophe and returned to tell the tale.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

In no particular order:

Tokyo Story
Battleship Potemkin
Ordet
Sunrise
Winter Light
Stalker
Diary of a Country Priest
Nazarín
Sansho the Bailiff
Woman in the Dunes


----------



## znapschatz

Strange Magic said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, but that's not it. At least I don't think so. I remember the British army depicted laden with chests of drawers and tea sets and paraphernalia of all sorts totally useless in such terrain and conditions, laboring up over mountain passes, etc. Maybe I'm actually recalling a vivid written account of the fiasco and not a film at all. As I recall, only one British soldier survived the catastrophe and returned to tell the tale.


Commonly told, but not entirely accurate. The known survivor was a doctor who had been seriously wounded, but there were @150 others taken prisoner, later released. That was out of 16,000+ troops and retainers who started the retreat. However, the tales of all that crap they were transporting was true.


----------



## geralmar

Quality varies:

Unearthly Stranger (1963)
The Innocents (1961)
For a Few Dollars More (1965)
Attack (1956)
Zulu (of course) (1964)

Invasion of the Body Snatchers (1956)
Thunder Pass (1954)
Scott of the Antarctic (1948)
The Bravados (1958)
Game of Death (1978)


----------



## pcnog11

Titanic
Saving Private Ryan
Amadeus
Schindler's List
The Godfather I, II, III
Skyfall
Casablanca
Apollo 13
The Curious Case of Benjamin Button
Red Violin


----------



## Pugg

pcnog11 said:


> Titanic
> Saving Private Ryan
> Amadeus
> Schindler's List
> The Godfather I, II, III
> Skyfall
> Casablanca
> Apollo 13
> The Curious Case of Benjamin Button
> Red Violin


You have a very broad taste seeing this list.


----------



## Retrograde Inversion

_La Cité des Enfants Perdus
Amadeus
Diva
The Lion in Winter
Twelve Monkeys
Star Trek 2: The Wrath of Khan
2001: A Space Odyssey
Groundhog Day
The Name of the Rose
Excalibur_

Honorable Mention: _Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon_


----------



## pcnog11

Pugg said:


> You have a very broad taste seeing this list.


I have a home theatre and there are many others that I like do not get on this list. Too bad.


----------



## Hania22

2 ~ The Pursuit of Happiness 
3 ~ Hunger Games 
4 ~ My Sister's Keeper 
5 ~ The Notebook 
6 ~ I Am Number Four 
7 ~ Taken 
8 ~ The Mortal Insturments 
9 ~ X-Men 
10 ~ 21/22 Jump Street


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

I am including two BBC productions. They are my favorites over the actual movies I have listed.

BBC's Pride and Prejudice (1995) TV Miniseries with Colin Firth and Jennifer Ehle 
BBC's Downton Abbey (2010-2015) Masterpiece Theater TV Series PBS 
Lord of Rings Trilogy
Sense and Sensibility(1995) with Emma Thompson, Alan Rickman and Kate Winslet
Ever After (1998)
The Quiet Man (1952)
My Fair Lady (1964)
Field of Dreams (1989)
A Christmas Carol (1951) Alastair Sim
Dave (1993)


----------



## Xaltotun

American films:

1. Red River
2. Citizen Kane
3. Modern Times
4. Young Mr. Lincoln
5. Night of the Hunter
6. Sunset Boulevard
7. All About Eve
8. Bringing Up Baby
9. Shadow of a Doubt
10. The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance

Non-American:

1. La Grande Illusion
2. Journal d'un curé de campagne
3. Andrei Rublev
4. Ivan Groznyi I & II
5. Il Gattopardo
6. Il Vangelo Secondo Matteo
7. Ordet
8. Bronenosets Potyomkin
9. Stromboli
10. La Terra Trema

I wouldn't probably change these directors, but I might very well replace some of their films.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Strange Magic said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, but that's not it. At least I don't think so. I remember the British army depicted laden with chests of drawers and tea sets and paraphernalia of all sorts totally useless in such terrain and conditions, laboring up over mountain passes, etc. Maybe I'm actually recalling a vivid written account of the fiasco and not a film at all. As I recall, only one British soldier survived the catastrophe and returned to tell the tale.


Have you read George MacDonald Fraser's first _Flashman_ novel? The book is set around the Afghan Uprising of 1842 and the retreat from Kabul.


----------



## Chordalrock

My list will be unusual, so pardon me for this preface. A few years ago it might have contained only prestigious titles, but then something happened. Movies started appearing around 2013, the odd one here, another there, that I not only appreciated for their artistry but that touched something deeper inside me. It sounds arrogant but some of these lists make me wonder if these people have ever watched a movie they cared about deeply - because I was like that until very recently and many of those titles I can't imagine actually caring much about, regardless of how well they may have been made. How does a person, after all, care deeply about mere artistry, mere nihilism? 

Or maybe it's just me, I don't know. But my list, even though it contains what may sound like low-brow titles, is to be taken seriously. It's not a sign of trolling or dementia, but perhaps of a different view of beauty, or of a mind that tried to look for more than artistry and nihilism and found it in unusual places. With this caveat, here's my list, and none of these shall be Hollywood:

Edge of Tomorrow
Batman v Superman
The Dark Knight
Dark Knight Rises
Looper

That would be top five in no particular order. Some of them I've watched a dozen times within a couple of years and they hold up well. Hopefully in ten more years I can make a top-ten from movies of approximately that quality.

The rest of the list is mostly more prestigious-sounding, perhaps not something I'll be re-watching all the time but still great for a viewing or two:

Nymph()maniac vol 2, Director's Cut (vol 1 left me kind of cold)
Never Let Me Go
Leon the Professional
Insidious
Burn After Reading


----------



## Xaltotun

schigolch said:


> Ten of my favorites, in chronological order:
> 
> *M* (1931) - Fritz Lang
> *La Règle du jeu* (1939) - Jean Renoir
> *Stromboli* (1950) - Roberto Rossellini
> *Ugetsu monogatari* (1953) - Kenji Mizoguchi
> *Ordet* (1955) - Carl Dreyer*
> Pickpocket* (1959) - Robert Bresson
> *Il Vangelo secondo Matteo* (1964) - Pier Paolo Pasolini
> *L'important c'est d'aimer* (1975) - Andrzej Zuławski
> *Nostalghia* (1983) - Andrei Tarkovsky
> *La stanza del figlio* (2001) - Nanni Moretti
> 
> Well, these are my favorites. If you don't like them I have others.


Your list is pretty ace. 8 of them I love and the remaining 2 I haven't seen!


----------



## Xaltotun

OldFashionedGirl said:


> In no particular order:
> 
> Tokyo Story
> Battleship Potemkin
> Ordet
> Sunrise
> Winter Light
> Stalker
> Diary of a Country Priest
> Nazarín
> Sansho the Bailiff
> Woman in the Dunes


This is also really close to my tastes. A wonderful list!!


----------



## schigolch

Xaltotun said:


> Your list is pretty ace. 8 of them I love and the remaining 2 I haven't seen!


Which are those two, if I may ask?.


----------



## Belowpar

Haydn67 said:


> I am including two BBC productions. They are my favorites over the actual movies I have listed.
> 
> BBC's Pride and Prejudice (1995) TV Miniseries with Colin Firth and Jennifer Ehle
> BBC's Downton Abbey (2010-2015) Masterpiece Theater TV Series PBS


I do love the BBC but it really irks their commercial rivals ITV, when they always get the credit for 'classy' British productins sold overseas.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Downton_Abbey

and Brideshead Revisited, amongst others.


----------



## helenora

Belowpar said:


> I do love the BBC but it really irks their commercial rivals ITV, when they always get the credit for 'classy' British productins sold overseas.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Downton_Abbey
> 
> and Brideshead Revisited, amongst others.


Indeed Brideshead Revisited is one of the best in its genre. Enjoyed it long time ago.


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> Indeed Brideshead Revisited is one of the best in its genre. Enjoyed it long time ago.


Did you see the remake and if yes: did you liked it?


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Did you see the remake and if yes: did you liked it?


no, unfortunately not. I'll check it later. I've heard about it


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Did you see the remake and if yes: did you liked it?


done. watched.

good movie, but series are better for me. Really it needs more time to tell this story. the same is about Pride and prejudice. none of those short 2 hrs movies can be compared with 1995 amazing BBC series.


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> done. watched.
> 
> good movie, but series are better for me. Really it needs more time to tell this story. the same is about Pride and prejudice. none of those short 2 hrs movies can be compared with 1995 amazing BBC series.


What me surprises is that they (the film makers) got the characters in the shorter time did do more justice on the real relationship between Charles and Sebastian, whilst the series kept that more in " clouds "


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> What me surprises is that they (the film makers) got the characters in the shorter time did do more justice on the real relationship between Charles and Sebastian, whilst the series kept that more in " clouds "


oh, I see. I wasn't particularly interested in this thing neither when I watched series years ago nor this time when I watched a movie. But I do understand what you mean.


----------



## Richard8655

1. Barry Lyndon
2. 2001: A Space Odyssey
3. Amadeus
4. A Man For All Seasons
5. The Spy Who Came In From The Cold
6. Becket
7. This Sporting Life
8. The Last Temptation of Christ
9. Mulholland Drive
10. Broken Flowers


----------



## lehnert

1. A Clockwork Orange (1971, Stanley Kubrick)
2. Apocalypse Now (1979, Francis Ford Coppola)
3. La pianiste (2001, Michael Haneke)
4. 2001: A Spacey Odyssey (1968, Stanley Kubrick)
5. There Will Be Blood (2007, Paul Thomas Andersen)
6. Fitzcarraldo (1982, Werner Herzog)
7. The Godfather (1972, Francis Ford Copoola)
8. Fanny och Alexander (1982, Ingmar Bergman)
9. Nic śmiesznego (1995, Marek Koterski)
10. Eraserhead (1977, David Lynch)


----------



## helenora

"Eraserhead" is still on my "To watch" list.


----------



## Pugg

I never saw Apocalypse Now, can you believe it.
(To bury ones head in the sand)


----------



## JAS

Pugg said:


> I never saw Apocalypse Now, can you believe it.
> (To bury ones head in the sand)


I have seen it. Burying your head in sand would be a more pleasant experience.


----------



## Pugg

JAS said:


> I have seen it. Burying your head in sand would be a more pleasant experience.


Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Xaltotun

schigolch said:


> Which are those two, if I may ask?.


Here's your answer... better late than never! These ones:

L'important c'est d'aimer (1975) - Andrzej Zuławski
La stanza del figlio (2001) - Nanni Moretti


----------



## Xaltotun

Just for fun: top 10 German films for me!

1. _Sunrise_ (Murnau) Hah! cheating a bit here. But it's Murnau, and Murnau is The Most German Director, so it qualifies.
2 and 3. _Die Nibelungen_ a.k.a. _Siegfried_ and _Kriemhilds Rache._ (Lang)
4. _Faust_ (Murnau)
5. _Der letzte Mann_ (Murnau)
6. _Nosferatu_ (Murnau)
7. _Metropolis_ (Lang)
8. _Das Cabinet des Dr. Caligari_ (Wiene)
9. _M_ (Lang)
10. _Der blaue Engel_ (von Sternberg)


----------



## Xaltotun

and while we're at it, my top 10 Italian films!

1. _Il Gattopardo_ (Visconti)
2. _Stromboli_ (Rossellini)
3. _Senso_ (Visconti)
4. _Il Vangelo Secondo Matteo_ (Pasolini)
5. _La Terra Trema_ (Visconti)
6. _Viaggio in Italia_ (Rossellini)
7. _Ludwig_ (Visconti)
8. _Ladri di Biciclette_ (de Sica)
9. _Francesco, Giuliare di Dio_ (Rossellini)
10. _Rocco e i suoi Fratelli_ (Visconti)


----------



## Xaltotun

and top 10 French films!!

1. _La grande illusion_ (Renoir)
2. _Un condamné à mort s'est échappé ou Le vent souffle où il veut_ (Bresson)
3. _Journal d'un curé de campagne_ (Bresson)
4. _Pickpocket_ (Bresson)
5. _Partie de campagne_ (Renoir)
6. _La belle et la bête_ (Cocteau)
7. _Madame de..._ (Ophuls)
8. _Procès de Jeanne d'Arc_ (Bresson)
9. _Les dames du Bois de Boulogne_ (Bresson)
10. _La règle du jeu_ (Renoir)


----------



## realdealblues

After looking through this list I had to ask myself a question and I'm just curious how many are voting for a favorite that they feel belong with "the greatest films of all time" vs. how many are voting for "films they like to watch over and over like comfort food when they are home sick watching tv or with nothing to do on a Friday Night"?

I've seen probably 90% of the films mentioned and most I think are great films and belong on greatest films list for various reasons (box office, social or emotional impact, cinematic influence or some other criteria), but they aren't necessarily ones that I want to watch over and over when I'm lazing about which is more of what I think as a "favorite".

There are certain movies that if I'm channel surfing and I see are on I will stop and watch no matter what point in the movie it is and no matter what mood I'm in, but there's others that I think oh, wow that's a great, powerful movie, but I'm just not in the mood for that right now...


----------



## Xaltotun

It's a good question realdealblues - but for me, I'm always in the mood for the heavy stuff! Well, maybe not for _Andrei Rublev_ every day. That's where I draw the line. But apart from that, I'll get the popcorn and soda on a Friday night and watch German silents, Italian neorealism, Bresson's minimalist spiritualism, Dreyer's spiritual boa constrictors, Japanese masters, all that stuff!


----------



## realdealblues

Xaltotun said:


> It's a good question realdealblues - but for me, I'm always in the mood for the heavy stuff! Well, maybe not for _Andrei Rublev_ every day. That's where I draw the line. But apart from that, I'll get the popcorn and soda on a Friday night and watch German silents, Italian neorealism, Bresson's minimalist spiritualism, Dreyer's spiritual boa constrictors, Japanese masters, all that stuff!


I have no issue throwing any of those movies in on a Friday night either, but I can't put something like Aguirre, The Wrath Of God on and then afterwards, watch it again Saturday and Sunday night as well. I especially love early silent German cinema but I don't that I could do that with M either, no matter how much I love Peter Lorre or Fritz Lang.


----------



## Sandra

Dead Poets Society ( a must see!)
Modern Times - Charlie Chaplin
Amadeus
Red like the sky
To kill a Mockingbird
Metropolis
The Fall
King Kong
Hacksaw Bridge
The Godfather

No particular order here, just the first one that probably is one of my favs. and "Rosso come il cielo" also is an incredible italian film, based on a true story, that deserves his place one the top 10 in my opinion. Enjoy !ut:


----------



## Vaneyes

Top 10 unheralded movies. Top 10 heralded movies. +


----------



## AfterHours

realdealblues said:


> After looking through this list I had to ask myself a question and I'm just curious how many are voting for a favorite that they feel belong with "the greatest films of all time" vs. how many are voting for "films they like to watch over and over like comfort food when they are home sick watching tv or with nothing to do on a Friday Night"?
> 
> I've seen probably 90% of the films mentioned and most I think are great films and belong on greatest films list for various reasons (box office, social or emotional impact, cinematic influence or some other criteria), but they aren't necessarily ones that I want to watch over and over when I'm lazing about which is more of what I think as a "favorite".
> 
> There are certain movies that if I'm channel surfing and I see are on I will stop and watch no matter what point in the movie it is and no matter what mood I'm in, but there's others that I think oh, wow that's a great, powerful movie, but I'm just not in the mood for that right now...


"Greatest" and "Favorite" for me, are one and the same, so there is no such distinction with my selections and lists. My criteria (not just film, but also Classical and all art), could be summed up as:

_Accumulation of the degree and consistency of its emotional content, conceptual significance, and its ingenuity, within the time frame or space of the work of art._

With "time frame", I am referring to art such as cinema and music that are produced and assimilated within finite running times. With "space", I am referring to visual arts such as paintings that are produced and assimilated within finite spatial parameters.


----------



## AfterHours

1. Citizen Kane - Orson Welles (1941) 
2. Metropolis - Fritz Lang (1927) ["The Complete Metropolis", 147 minutes] 
3. Nostalghia - Andrei Tarkovsky (1983) 
4. Brazil - Terry Gilliam (1985) [The Final Cut, 142 minutes] 
5. The Kingdom - Lars Von Trier (1995) 
6. Underground - Emir Kusturica (1995) 
7. Touch of Evil - Orson Welles (1958) [Restored Welles' Cut, 108 minutes] 
8. The Wild Bunch - Sam Peckinpah (1969) [Director's Cut, 145 minutes] 
9. Persona - Ingmar Bergman (1966) 
10. Werckmeister Harmonies - Bela Tarr (2000)


----------



## Phil loves classical

1. Shane
2. Red River
3. McCabe and Mrs. Miller
4. My Darling Clementine
5. The Wild Bunch
6. The Naked Spur
7. Unforgiven
8. The Virginian (1929)
9. The Gunfighter (1950)
10. Fort Apache


----------



## AfterHours

Phil loves classical said:


> 1. Shane
> 2. Red River
> 3. McCabe and Mrs. Miller
> 4. My Darling Clementine
> 5. The Wild Bunch
> 6. The Naked Spur
> 7. Unforgiven
> 8. The Virginian (1929)
> 9. The Gunfighter (1950)
> 10. Fort Apache


Shane is excellent, and I consider The Wild Bunch the greatest of all Westerns. McCabe and Mrs Miller is among my favorites (great Leonard Cohen soundtrack too). Red River, My Darling Clementine, and Unforgiven are all among my favorite works of the genre.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

In no order:

The James Bond movies
The Indiana Jones movies
_North by Northwest_ (limiting myself to one Hitchcock)
_The Assassination Bureau
_
_Gremlins II_
_The Producers_ (the original)
_Death on the Nile_ (Ustinov)
_Ivan Grozny_
_The Lino in Winter_ (a mediaeval domestic drama starring rug-ged heroes with the motto "Carpet diem!")
_Lawrence of Arabia_? _The Manchurian Candidate_? _Cabaret_? _The Ruling Class_? Branagh's _Hamlet_? _The Neverending Story_? _Hugo_? _The Lone Ranger_? _The Grand Budapest Hotel_? Something else?


----------



## norman bates

Xaltotun said:


> and while we're at it, my top 10 Italian films!
> 
> 1. _Il Gattopardo_ (Visconti)
> 2. _Stromboli_ (Rossellini)
> 3. _Senso_ (Visconti)
> 4. _Il Vangelo Secondo Matteo_ (Pasolini)
> 5. _La Terra Trema_ (Visconti)
> 6. _Viaggio in Italia_ (Rossellini)
> 7. _Ludwig_ (Visconti)
> 8. _Ladri di Biciclette_ (de Sica)
> 9. _Francesco, Giuliare di Dio_ (Rossellini)
> 10. _Rocco e i suoi Fratelli_ (Visconti)


my top ten:

1. Umberto D. (Vittorio De Sica)
Ondata di calore (Nelo Risi)
Giulietta degli spiriti (Federico Fellini)
Il secondo tragico Fantozzi (Luciano Salce)
Compagni di scuola (Carlo Verdone)
Il Sorpasso (Dino Risi)
I soliti ignoti (Monicelli)
La casa delle finestre che ridono (Pupi Avati)
Profondo rosso (Dario Argento)
C'era una volta il west (Sergio Leone)


----------



## znapschatz

What fine taste in films the TC community has demonstrated! After taking the time to check out the choices in this thread, I am impressed that of the 75% of these I have myself seen, I agree that all are great movies that belong on “best ten” lists. Since my time in life is limited (I’m just older, not in bad health), I intend to use the remaining ones I haven’t seen as a guide to my viewing. Thanks to all who have posted here. You have done me a great service.


----------



## realdealblues

AfterHours said:


> "Greatest" and "Favorite" for me, are one and the same, so there is no such distinction with my selections and lists. My criteria (not just film, but also Classical and all art), could be summed up as:
> 
> _Accumulation of the degree and consistency of its emotional content, conceptual significance, and its ingenuity, within the time frame or space of the work of art._
> 
> With "time frame", I am referring to art such as cinema and music that are produced and assimilated within finite running times. With "space", I am referring to visual arts such as paintings that are produced and assimilated within finite spatial parameters.


I can't make "Greatest" and "Favorite" one in the same. To me a "Favorite" is something personal, where something "Great" is more universally touted by a collective. Just because I like and may have my own connection with a movie or a piece of music or a piece of artwork for various reasons doesn't necessarily make it "Great". I may be the only person with that special feeling towards that particular work of art, whatever it may be.


----------



## quietfire

I can barely name one movie on the top of my head.


----------



## Pugg

quietfire said:


> I can barely name one movie on the top of my head.


Don't you like movies at all?


----------



## quietfire

Pugg said:


> Don't you like movies at all?


I do, but I can't remember the movie names so much.

I liked Being Alice. Gone Girl.


----------



## AfterHours

realdealblues said:


> I can't make "Greatest" and "Favorite" one in the same. To me a "Favorite" is something personal, where something "Great" is more universally touted by a collective. Just because I like and may have my own connection with a movie or a piece of music or a piece of artwork for various reasons doesn't necessarily make it "Great". I may be the only person with that special feeling towards that particular work of art, whatever it may be.


I guess I've just found too many examples where "Great" being those that are "universally touted" as being a very dubious criteria, and in almost every art form I can think of, has or would produce mixed results at best. Classical music would possibly hold up the best, as its critics tend to be much more invested in and educated about their music, and hold it up to highly deserving ideals (such as Beethoven, Mozart, Brahms, Bach, Wagner, Mahler, Schubert, etc...). Whereas, Rock music, for instance, touts many "greatest albums" that could be replaced by far more astonishing selections.


----------



## WaterRat

1) The Cabinet of Dr Caligari (1920)
2) The Razor's Edge (1946)
3) The Treasure of the Sierra Madre (1948)
4) The Seventh Seal (1957)
5) 2001: A Space Odyssey (1968)
6) Death in Venice (1971)
7) Dark Star (1974)
8) Lisztomania (1975)
9) Oscar & Lucinda (1997)
10) Pandaemonium (2000)


----------



## Omicron9

In no order:

1. Casablanca
2. Blue Velvet
3. Blue/White/Red trilogy - Kieslowsky 
4. Seventh Seal
5. Lost in Translation
6. A Man and a Woman
7. Sunset Boulevard
8. Pianomania (documentary)
9. L'Eclisse
10. Love and Death/Annie Hall/Manhattan (3-way tie)
11. Wings of Desire
12. Delicatessen
13. Round Midnight

This thread is for your top 13 movies, right? Yeah? 13?


----------



## Zimmer80

1. Jurassic Park
2. Godfather
3. Godfather Part2
4. Casablanca
5.Interstellar
6. Dark Knight
7.Schindlers List
8. Treasure of Sierra Madre
9.Stalag 17
10. Big Lebowski

11.Hud
12. There Will Be Blood
13.Beetlejuice


----------



## vamei

Offret - Andrei Tarkovsky
Ordet - Carl Dreyer
Diary of a Country Priest - Robert Bresson
Autumn Sonata - Ingmar Bergman
Umberto D - Vittorio De Sica
Dancer in the Dark - Lars von Trier
Le Havre - Aki Olavi Kaurismäki
The Edge of Heaven - Fatih Akin
L' Important c' Est d' Aimer - Andrzej Zulawski
The Lives of Others - Donnersmarck


----------



## Hugo9000

Vertigo
Alien
Doctor Zhivago
Gaslight
Christmas in Connecticut
Double Indemnity
Pride & Prejudice (Knightley and MacFadyen version)
House of Flying Daggers
Romancing the Stone
Rear Window

(Sometimes the order varies a bit!)


----------



## Mifek

1. Shichinin no samurai - Akira Kurosawa (1954)
2. Le fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain - Jean-Pierre Jeunet (2001)
3. The Graduate - Mike Nichols (1967)
4. Breaking the Waves - Lars von Trier (1996)
5. 12 Angry Men - Sidney Lumet (1957)
6. The Piano - Jane Campion (1993)
7. Mulholland Dr. - David Lynch (2001)
8. Pulp Fiction - Quentin Tarantino (1994)
9. There Will Be Blood - Paul Thomas Anderson (2007)
10. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest - Miloš Forman (1975)


----------



## Tchaikov6

I'll give it a go.

1. The Godfather
2. Citizen Kane
3. The Godfather, Part II
4. The Shawshank Redemption
5. Casablanca
6. Pulp Fiction
7. The Wizard of Oz
8. The Dark Knight
9. Schindler's List
10. 12 Angry Men


----------



## th123

polyesterkatz said:


> Not in any particular order..
> Polyester
> Ruggles of Red Gap
> Sling Blade
> Midnight Cowboy
> Lord of the Rings trilogy
> Taxi Driver
> Young Frankenstein
> The Pawn Broker
> Winged Migration
> Ingmar Bergman's Magic Flute


this list is good


----------



## JosefinaHW

One of my favorites. _ Mujeres al borde de un ataque de nervios





_


----------



## Jaro

Well, it is hard to choose just ten, but lets see:
1. Unforgiven
2. Shawshank Redemption
3. Schindler's List
4. Black Hawk Down
5. Band of Brothers (though it is TV series)
6. Amadeus
7. Jerry Maguire
8. The Natural
9. Spy Game
10. The Pursuit of happyness


----------



## bharbeke

1. Solo
2. The Sound of Music
3. The Lion King
4. The Little Mermaid
5. Titanic
6. Fantasia 2000
7. The Last Jedi
8. Ben-Hur
9. Beauty and the Beast
10. Finding Nemo


----------



## Josquin13

Since others have chosen 13 favorite films, I'd prefer to do so as well, if you don't mind. In no particular order:

1. A Room with a View (James Ivory)
2. Jean de Florette & Manon of the Spring (Claude Berri)--it's actually one film in two movies.
3. Dr. Strangelove (Stanley Kubrick)
4. The Verdict (Sidney Lumet)
5. Local Hero (Bill Forsyth)
6. Au Hasard Balthazar (Robert Bresson)
7. Lawrence of Arabia (David Lean)
9. Notorious (I'm a big Alfred Hitchcock fan, so it's difficult to pick just one film by him. On a longer list, I'd have included "Rear Window", and "Young and Innocent", etc..)
10. The Leopard, or Il Gattopardo (Luchino Visconti--the uncut, non-dubbed Italian version)
11. The Godfather, parts 1 & 2. (Francis Ford Coppola)
12. The Ladykillers (B&W British version, with Alec Guiness)
13. Monty Python and the Holy Grail

Other favorites include (i.e., the long list): The Big Lebowski (Coen brothers), Everything is Illuminated, The Pink Panther (Peter Sellers, Blake Edwards), A Shot in the Dark (Edwards), The Pink Panther Strikes Again (Edwards), The School for Scoundrels (Alastair Sim, Terry Thomas, Ian Carmichael B & W version), Babette's Feast, The Producers (Mel Brooks), Blazing Saddles (Brooks), Dr. Zhivago (David Lean), Death at a Funeral (British version), Burn After Reading (Coen brothers), My Old Lady (Israel Horovitz), Intolerable Cruelty (Coen brothers), The Graduate (Mike Nichols), Some like it Hot (Billy Wyler), The Innocents (Deborah Kerr), The Lover, Vivre sa Vie (Jean-Luc Goddard), Nosferatu (Werner Herzog), Heart of Glass (Herzog), Acquire, the Wrath of God (Herzog), L'Atlante (Jean Vigo), It's a Wonderful Life (Frank Capra), Fargo (Coen brothers), Reuben, Reuben (Tom Conti), The Shawshank Redemption, Seven, The Lion in Winter, Fearless (Peter Weir), Witness (Weir), Gallipoli (Weir), The Tree of Life (Terrence Malick), Days of Heaven (Malick), Cinema Paradiso (Giuseppe Tomatore), Breaker Morant (Bruce Beresford), Withnail and I (Bruce Robinson), The Silence (Ingmar Bergman), The Virgin Spring (Bergman), The Seventh Seal (Bergman), Wild Strawberries (Bergman), The Soloist (Joe Wright), The Player (Robert Altman), The Third Man (Carol Reed), Life of Brian (Monty Python), The Meaning of Life (Monty Python), Kind Hearts and Coronets, A Man for All Seasons, Becket, Anne of a Thousand Days, Lucky Jim, Rear Window (Hitchcock), Young and Innocent (Hitchcock), It Takes a Thief (Hitchcock), The Mission (Roland Joffe), The Killing Fields (Joffe), Purple Noon (Rene Clement), Forbidden Games (Clement), The 400 Blows (François Truffaut), Au Revoir les Enfants (Louis Malle), Mr. Hulot's Holiday (Jacques Tati), La Dolce Vita (Federico Fellini), La Strada (Fellini), The Passion of Joan of Arc (Theodor Dreyer), etc.. I also like a number of films by Preston Sturges--The Lady Eve, Sullivan's Travels, Hail the Conquering Hero, etc.

10 Favorite television shows or series:

Brideshead Revisited (Granada television, Anthony Andrews, Jeremy Irons, Claire Bloom)
Fawlty Towers (John Cleese, Connie Booth)
Monty Python's Flying Circus
Game of Thrones (current)
Pride and Prejudice (Jennifer Ehle, Colin Firth)
The Comic Strip Presents...
The Addams Family (B & W American TV series)
Lost
I, Claudius (Sir Derek Jacobi)
Daniel Deronda (BBC, 2002)


----------



## D Smith

Here are 10 great films that I rewatch regularly. No particular order. There could have been 90 more. I limited choices to one per director. 

Orson Welles: Touch of Evil
Billy Wilder: Double Indemnity
Alfred Hitchcock: Shadow of a Doubt
Ingmar Bergman: Persona
Francis Ford Coppola: The Godfather
Michelangelo Antonioni: L’Avventura
Akira Kurosawa : Seven Samurai
Kenji Mizoguchi: Sansho the Bailiff
Fritz Lang: Metropolis
Yashiro Ozu: Tokyo Story


----------



## SixFootScowl

Not sure I can list ten, but at least one will be Joan of Arc, and the rest would likely be Charlton Heston and/or John Wayne movies.


----------



## Luchesi

1. 41
2. Primer
3. Amadeus
4. Longitude
5. Copying Beethoven
6. The Alien Corn (1948) W.Somerset Maugham eileen joyce pianist
7. Impromptu
8. Fingers
9. Inherit The Wind
10. Groundhog Day


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

This is more of a "10 movies I really like" than a top 10 movies list:

1. No country for old men
2. Miller's crossing
3. A clockwork orange
4. Full metal jacket
5. Pulp fiction (the only Tarantino movie I love)
6. One flew over the Cuckoo's nest
7. North by northwest
8. Chinatown
9. Unforgiven
10. The good, the bad and the ugly


----------



## Bulldog

Shawshank Redemption
Aliens
Unforgiven
Groundhog Day
The Mission
Amadeus
Good Will Hunting
Terminator II
A Room with a View
No Country for Old Men


----------



## Phil loves classical

Shane
The Black Stallion
Ugetsu
The Seventh Seal
Never Cry Wolf
2001 Space Odyssey
Grave of the Fireflies
Days of Heaven
Still Walking
Lawrence of Arabia


----------



## Larkenfield

:angel:
Have enjoyed these repeatedly over the years: 
Metropolis (1927) Fritz Lang (Gottfried Huppertz soundtrack)
Modern Times (1936) Charles Chaplin
Casablanca (1941) Humphrey Bogart
Crossroads (1986) Joe Fusco
Cinema Paradiso (1988) Giuseppe Tornatore (director’s cut)
The Moderns (1989) Alan Rudolph
JFK (1991) Oliver Stone
The Public Eye (1992) Howard Franklin
Il Postino (1994) Massimo Troisi
As Good As It Gets (1997) Jack Nicholson
Documentaries: anything by Ken Burns


----------



## Tchaikov6

Update since my last post:

1. Pulp Fiction - 9.5/10
2. Jaws - 9.35/10
3. Toy Story - 9.05/10
4. Ben Hur - 8.95/10
5. Up - 8.75/10
6. Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs - 8.7/10
7. The 400 Blows - 8.5/10
8. Ratatouille - 8.4/10
9. The King of Comedy - 8.35/19
10. The Incredibles - 8.2/10


----------



## peleshyan

Ivan the Terrible or Trouble in Paradise for classic
Anything from Wang Bing or Pedro Costa for post 2000s
personal favorite The Insect Woman
throw in some movies by brakhage or peleshyan because somebody has to apperciate their effort. seriously.
Anything from Jean-Marie Straub and Danielle Huillet (The Chronicle of Anna Magdalena Bach (1968) seems fitting here)
Nouvelle Vague (1990)
Maybe Antonioni or Tarkovsky
And Fassbender if theres any vacanxy


----------



## jomartz

Not in any particular order:

- Interstellar (2014)
- Skyfall (2012)
- The Sound of Music (1965)
- Journey to the Far Side of the Sun (1969)
- The Godfather I and II
- The Back to the Future trilogy
- Mission Impossible: Rogue Nation (2015)
- 2001 A Space Odyssey (1968)
- Grand Prix (1966)
- Battle of Britain (1969)
- Fantastic Voyage (1966)


----------



## Steerpike

One of those questions methinks where my answer would be different every time the question was asked. Nevertheless:

- On the Waterfront
- Dances with Wolves
- The Name of the Rose
- Mississippi Burning
- Soylent Green
- The Shawshank Redemption
- The Lives of Others (German)
- A Man for All Seasons
- The Godfather trilogy
- The Lord of the Rings trilogy

I've tried to present a range of genres, but no comedy (not a genre I generally like that much).


----------



## Marinera

1. Yes Man
2. Tropic Thunder
3. Jack and Jill
4. The Mask
5. White Chicks
6. Men in Black 1-3
7. There's Something About Mary
8. Meet the Parents & Meet the Fockers
9. Fun with Dick and Jane
10.a)Knight and Day
b)The Producers (2005)  

Still ten


----------



## Wilhelm Theophilus

I have a top 3 ...

1. Life is Beautiful
2. Amadeus
3. The Damned united


----------



## SanAntone

Not sure if I can come up with ten ....

The 400 Blows
Cinema Paradiso
Shawshank Redemption
To Kill a Mockingbird
Schindler's List
Rear Window
Butch Cassidy & the Sundance Kid
The Sting


----------



## Jacck

Akahige (Kurosawa)
Solaris (Tarkovski)
La Dolce Vita (Fellini)
La Beauté du Diable (Clair)
Mephisto (Szabó)
Total Recall (Verhoeven)
Metropolis (Lang)
Apocalypse Now (Coppola)
Ningen no jôken (Kobayashi)
In the Mood for Love

just a list quickly put together. If I put more time into thinking about it, I might have forgotten some movies. But such lists are not worth the time


----------



## HenryPenfold

Rocky 48
Smokey and the Bandit
Bugsy Malone
The Birth Of A Nation
Super Mario Bros
Police Academy 94
Twins
Freddy Versus Jason
SS Death Squad Battalion Go To Monte Casino For The Massacre
Warriors

Too many to list really, hard to keep to just 10 ..............


----------



## MAS

Josquin13 said:


> Since others have chosen 13 favorite films, I'd prefer to do so as well, if you don't mind. In no particular order:
> 
> 1. A Room with a View (James Ivory)
> 2. Jean de Florette & Manon of the Spring (Claude Berri)--it's actually one film in two movies.
> 3. Dr. Strangelove (Stanley Kubrick)
> 4. The Verdict (Sidney Lumet)
> 5. Local Hero (Bill Forsyth)
> 6. Au Hasard Balthazar (Robert Bresson)
> 7. Lawrence of Arabia (David Lean)
> 9. Notorious (I'm a big Alfred Hitchcock fan, so it's difficult to pick just one film by him. On a longer list, I'd have included "Rear Window", and "Young and Innocent", etc..)
> 10. The Leopard, or Il Gattopardo (Luchino Visconti--the uncut, non-dubbed Italian version)
> 11. The Godfather, parts 1 & 2. (Francis Ford Coppola)
> 12. The Ladykillers (B&W British version, with Alec Guiness)
> 13. Monty Python and the Holy Grail
> 
> Other favorites include (i.e., the long list): The Big Lebowski (Coen brothers), Everything is Illuminated, The Pink Panther (Peter Sellers, Blake Edwards), A Shot in the Dark (Edwards), The Pink Panther Strikes Again (Edwards), The School for Scoundrels (Alastair Sim, Terry Thomas, Ian Carmichael B & W version), Babette's Feast, The Producers (Mel Brooks), Blazing Saddles (Brooks), Dr. Zhivago (David Lean), Death at a Funeral (British version), Burn After Reading (Coen brothers), My Old Lady (Israel Horovitz), Intolerable Cruelty (Coen brothers), The Graduate (Mike Nichols), Some like it Hot (Billy Wyler), The Innocents (Deborah Kerr), The Lover, Vivre sa Vie (Jean-Luc Goddard), Nosferatu (Werner Herzog), Heart of Glass (Herzog), Acquire, the Wrath of God (Herzog), L'Atlante (Jean Vigo), It's a Wonderful Life (Frank Capra), Fargo (Coen brothers), Reuben, Reuben (Tom Conti), The Shawshank Redemption, Seven, The Lion in Winter, Fearless (Peter Weir), Witness (Weir), Gallipoli (Weir), The Tree of Life (Terrence Malick), Days of Heaven (Malick), Cinema Paradiso (Giuseppe Tomatore), Breaker Morant (Bruce Beresford), Withnail and I (Bruce Robinson), The Silence (Ingmar Bergman), The Virgin Spring (Bergman), The Seventh Seal (Bergman), Wild Strawberries (Bergman), The Soloist (Joe Wright), The Player (Robert Altman), The Third Man (Carol Reed), Life of Brian (Monty Python), The Meaning of Life (Monty Python), Kind Hearts and Coronets, A Man for All Seasons, Becket, Anne of a Thousand Days, Lucky Jim, Rear Window (Hitchcock), Young and Innocent (Hitchcock), It Takes a Thief (Hitchcock), The Mission (Roland Joffe), The Killing Fields (Joffe), Purple Noon (Rene Clement), Forbidden Games (Clement), The 400 Blows (François Truffaut), Au Revoir les Enfants (Louis Malle), Mr. Hulot's Holiday (Jacques Tati), La Dolce Vita (Federico Fellini), La Strada (Fellini), The Passion of Joan of Arc (Theodor Dreyer), etc.. I also like a number of films by Preston Sturges--The Lady Eve, Sullivan's Travels, Hail the Conquering Hero, etc.
> 
> 10 Favorite television shows or series:
> 
> Brideshead Revisited (Granada television, Anthony Andrews, Jeremy Irons, Claire Bloom)
> Fawlty Towers (John Cleese, Connie Booth)
> Monty Python's Flying Circus
> Game of Thrones (current)
> Pride and Prejudice (Jennifer Ehle, Colin Firth)
> The Comic Strip Presents...
> The Addams Family (B & W American TV series)
> Lost
> I, Claudius (Sir Derek Jacobi)
> Daniel Deronda (BBC, 2002)


Even Il Gattopardo is dubbed.


----------



## MAS

Impossible! Choosing only ten would drive me crazy. Even choosing one from each letter of the alphabet would be daunting!


----------



## Terrapin

Chronological:
1. The Shop Around the Corner (1940)
2. Casablanca (1942)
3. The Best Years of Our Lives (1946)
4. It's a Wonderful Life (1946)
5. Sunset Blvd (1950)
6. Singin' in the Rain (1952)
7. The Bridge on the River Kwai (1957)
8. Vertigo (1958)
9. The Graduate (1967)
10. The Wild Bunch (1969)


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

My Top Thirteen (feels so much better to give myself a few extra) in no order (and could change momentarily on further reflection):

Cabinet of Dr. Caligari (there's a surprise)
Blade Runner
Betty Blue
All the Vermeers in New York
Les Enfants du Paradis
L'Atalante
I Know Where I'm Going
39 Steps
Le Rayon Vert
Les Dames du Bois de Boulogne
Revanche
Leviathan
La Belle et la Bête


----------



## Luchesi

dup dup ..........mmmm


----------



## Luchesi

Ten movies about composers or CM;

1. Chopin Song to Remember (Charles Vidor, US, 1945)
2. Paganini The Magic Bow (Bernard Knowles, UK, 1947)
3. J S Bach Chronicle of Anna Magdalena Bach (Jean-Marie Straub,
Italy/Germany 1968)
4. Mahler Mahler (Ken Russell, UK, 1974)
5. Salieri Amadeus - ha! You thought it was about Mozart! You were
wrong... (Milos Forman, US, 1984)
6. Schumann Spring Symphony (Peter Schamoni, Germany, 1986)
7. Shostakovich Testimony (Tony Palmer, UK, 1988)
8. Chopin, Liszt Impromptu (James Lapine, UK, 1991)
9. Marais Tous les Matins du monde (Alain Corneau, France, 1992)
10. Beethoven Immortal Beloved (Bernard Rose, US, 1994)

Copying Beethoven

Hangover Square (1943), directed by John Brahm. Laird Creggar plays a
criminal pianist who dies alone in flames at the end of the film while
playing the premiere of his Piano concerto, the orchestra having fled by
then! Original music and a great concerto by Bernard Herrmann, available on
a RCA recording.

Shine 

The Dr. Suess-authored The 5000 Fingers of Dr. T (1953), concerning a
young piano student's nightmare about a mad piano teacher.

Ingmar Bergman's Autumn Sonata (1978) features Ingrid Bergman as a
retired pianist.

Ken Russell's Lisztomania (1976) with the Who's Roger Daltry as Liszt
is mostly pretty stupid, but has an amusing scene toward the beginning:
a Liszt recital reconfigured as a modern day rock concert.


----------



## MAS

Xaltotun said:


> and top 10 French films!!
> 
> 1. _La grande illusion_ (Renoir)
> 2. _Un condamné à mort s'est échappé ou Le vent souffle où il veut_ (Bresson)
> 3. _Journal d'un curé de campagne_ (Bresson)
> 4. _Pickpocket_ (Bresson)
> 5. _Partie de campagne_ (Renoir)
> 6. _La belle et la bête_ (Cocteau)
> 7. _Madame de..._ (Ophuls)
> 8. _Procès de Jeanne d'Arc_ (Bresson)
> 9. _Les dames du Bois de Boulogne_ (Bresson)
> 10. _La règle du jeu_ (Renoir)


Now, that's the way to do it, just list 10 films, then post another 10, and another 10! Bravo!


----------



## Terrapin

Luchesi said:


> Ten movies about composers or CM;
> 
> 1. Chopin Song to Remember (Charles Vidor, US, 1945)
> 2. Paganini The Magic Bow (Bernard Knowles, UK, 1947)
> 3. J S Bach Chronicle of Anna Magdalena Bach (Jean-Marie Straub,
> Italy/Germany 1968)
> 4. Mahler Mahler (Ken Russell, UK, 1974)
> 5. Salieri Amadeus - ha! You thought it was about Mozart! You were
> wrong... (Milos Forman, US, 1984)
> 6. Schumann Spring Symphony (Peter Schamoni, Germany, 1986)
> 7. Shostakovich Testimony (Tony Palmer, UK, 1988)
> 8. Chopin, Liszt Impromptu (James Lapine, UK, 1991)
> 9. Marais Tous les Matins du monde (Alain Corneau, France, 1992)
> 10. Beethoven Immortal Beloved (Bernard Rose, US, 1994)
> 
> Copying Beethoven
> 
> Hangover Square (1943), directed by John Brahm. Laird Creggar plays a
> criminal pianist who dies alone in flames at the end of the film while
> playing the premiere of his Piano concerto, the orchestra having fled by
> then! Original music and a great concerto by Bernard Herrmann, available on
> a RCA recording.
> 
> Shine
> 
> The Dr. Suess-authored The 5000 Fingers of Dr. T (1953), concerning a
> young piano student's nightmare about a mad piano teacher.
> 
> Ingmar Bergman's Autumn Sonata (1978) features Ingrid Bergman as a
> retired pianist.
> 
> Ken Russell's Lisztomania (1976) with the Who's Roger Daltry as Liszt
> is mostly pretty stupid, but has an amusing scene toward the beginning:
> a Liszt recital reconfigured as a modern day rock concert.


Ken Russell also made "The Music Lovers" (1971), with Richard Chamberlain as Tchaikovsky. I didn't care for it but liked it better than his "Mahler." One that I did enjoy was Song of Love (1947), with Paul Henreid and Katharine Hepburn as the Schumanns and Robert Walker as Brahms.


----------



## Rogerx

MAS said:


> Impossible! Choosing only ten would drive me crazy. Even choosing one from each letter of the alphabet would be daunting!


I agree just naming 15 is impossible


----------



## Ethereality

Interesting seeing The Lord of the Rings on lists but no Star Wars. Star Wars original trilogy are the better movies imo, no competition. These aren't even favorites. I wouldn't make a Top 10 that had Star Wars or LoTR, it's a waste of good real estate.


----------



## flamencosketches

Ethereality said:


> Interesting seeing The Lord of the Rings on lists but no Star Wars. Star Wars original trilogy are the better movies imo, no competition. These aren't even favorites. I wouldn't make a Top 10 that had Star Wars or LoTR, it's a waste of good real estate.


Good for you. Let it be known that you are above those uncultured swine who enjoyed Star Wars and LOTR.

Seriously, what was the point of this post?


----------



## Jacck

flamencosketches said:


> Good for you. Let it be known that you are above those uncultured swine who enjoyed Star Wars and LOTR.
> Seriously, what was the point of this post?


I think they are called nerds or hipsters


----------



## Guest

I went to see _Star Wars _at the cinema in 1978 more than any other movie (6 times). I wouldn't put it in my top ten. I went to see _Return of the King _4 times in 2003/4, but I don't think I'd put that in my top ten either.

We enjoy movies for different reasons at different times in our lives. I still look for visceral spectacle if I can get it from a 70mm blockbuster (want to see _Tenet _and _Dune_), but that's less important now than an appealing, thought-provoking story, intelligent acting, cinematic visuals...less violence, more humanity. This I can get from movies from all periods, on TV and on DVD.


----------



## ThaNotoriousNIC

Here is a brief overview of my current top ten movies are:

1) Ben Hur (1959)
2) Aliens (1986)
3) The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring (2001)
4) King Kong (1933)
5) Scarface (1983)
6) Predator (1987)
7) Key Largo (1948)
8) Casablanca (1942)
9) Faust (1926)
10) North by Northwest (1959)

Honorable mentions: Destroy All Monsters (1968), 300 (2006), The Empire Strikes Back (1980), Ran (1985), Shrek 1 & 2, Fantasia (1940)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

In No Particular Order (and it does change frequently):

1) Les Enfants Du Paradis
2) Sunrise
3) Accident (1967)
4) Harvest (Regain) 
5) The Texas Chainsaw Massacre (1974)
6) Psycho (1960)
7) Celine And Julie Go Boating
8) Letter From An Unknown Woman
9) Die Nibelungen (1924)
10) City Girl (1930)


----------



## Iggy

1. The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring (2001)
2. Lawrence of Arabia (1962)
3. The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King (2003)
4. 2001: A Space Odyssey (1968)
5. Amadeus (1984)
6. Schindler's List (1993)
7. The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers (2002)
8. The Thin Red Line (1998)
9. 8 1/2 (1963)
10. A Clockwork Orange (1971)

And since it is hard to only list 10, I will add some more!

11. Apocalypse Now (1979)
12. Barry Lyndon (1975)
13. The Seventh Seal (1957)
14. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest (1975)
15. Persona (1966)
16. The Seven Samurai (1954)
17. Blade Runner (1982)
18. The Good, the Bad and the Ugly (1966)
19. Empire of the Sun (1987)
20. The Dictator (1940)


----------



## Terrapin

Ethereality said:


> Interesting seeing The Lord of the Rings on lists but no Star Wars. Star Wars original trilogy are the better movies imo, no competition. These aren't even favorites. I wouldn't make a Top 10 that had Star Wars or LoTR, it's a waste of good real estate.


I second this. Hence, I too am a member of that snobbish group looking down at uncultured swine.


----------



## Tchaikov6

Tchaikov6 said:


> Update since my last post:
> 
> 1. Pulp Fiction - 9.5/10
> 2. Jaws - 9.35/10
> 3. Toy Story - 9.05/10
> 4. Ben Hur - 8.95/10
> 5. Up - 8.75/10
> 6. Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs - 8.7/10
> 7. The 400 Blows - 8.5/10
> 8. Ratatouille - 8.4/10
> 9. The King of Comedy - 8.35/19
> 10. The Incredibles - 8.2/10


Whoa, it's been a while since I posted this, and my list has COMPLETELY CHANGED!!

My new top ten:

1. Amadeus (1984)
2. 2001: A Space Odyssey (1968)
3. Pulp Fiction (1994)
4. The Godfather (1972)
5. Barry Lyndon (1975)
6. Spirited Away (2001)
7. Andrei Rublev (1966)
8. There Will be Blood (2007)
9. GoodFellas (1990)
10. Dr. Strangelove (1964)


----------



## ergammyro

1. Fanny and Alexander [1982] Theatrical Version
2. Shame [1968]
3. The Magic Flute [1975]
4. Scenes From a Marriage [1974] Theatrical Version
5. Seventh Continent [1989]
6. Ikiru [1952]
7. Persona [1966]
8. Autumn Sonata [1978]
9. Simon of the Desert [1965]
10. Rope [1948]/M [1931]


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

- Barfi!
- Jab Harry met Sejal
- Jagga Jasoos
- Ugly
- Raman Raghav 2.0
- Maryada Ramanna
- Andhadhun
- Haider 
- Highway
- Dear Zindagi


----------



## nikola

15. Tko pjeva, zlo ne misli (1970): 




14. Falling Down (1993): 




13. Casualties of War (1989): 



.

12. Tremors (1990): 




11. Office Space (1999): 




10. Goodfellas (1990) 



 / Casino (1995): 




9. Once Upon a Time in the West (1968): 




8. Groundhog Day (1993): 




7. O Brother, Where Art Thou? (2000): 




6. The Witches of Eastwick (1987): 




5. Dances With Wolves (1990): 




4. The Shawshank Redemption (1994): 




3. Misery (1990): 




2. The Color Purple (1985): 




1. Dean Spanley (2008):


----------



## WNvXXT

I started doing tops 10 lists for specific years. Getting an all time top 10 would be problematic for me. I go by U.S. release year.

2020

01 I'm Thinking of Ending Things
02 Le Daim / Deerskin
03 First Cow
04 Beanpole
05 Perdrix / The Bare Necessity
06 The Vast of Night
07 The Whistlers
08 Gordon Lightfoot: If You Could Read My Mind
09 The Assistant
10 Sacred Cow

2019

01 Arctic
02 Once Upon a Time... in Hollywood
03 A Beautiful Day in the Neighborhood
04 Where'd You Go, Bernadette
05 Her Smell
06 The Lighthouse
07 The King
08 Midsommer
09 The Irishman
10 Under the Silver Lake

2018

01 The Banishment
02 An Elephant Sitting Still
03 Roma
04 Cold War
05 Mandy
06 Zama
07 Puzzle
08 Eighth Grade
09 The Rider
10 Loveless

2017

01 Phantom Thread
02 The Big Sick
03 The Other Side of Hope
04 Darkest Hour
05 The Killing of a Sacred Deer
06 The Florida Project
07 The Square
08 I, Daniel Blake
09 I, Tonya
10 Molly's Game

2016

01 Toni Erdmann
02 Certain Women
03 Paterson
04 Graduation
05 Chevalier
06 Loving
07 Manchester by the Sea
08 The Handmaiden
09 Sweet Bean
10 The Sea of Trees

2015

01 45 Years
02 Anomalisa
03 Mustang
04 The Assassin
05 Steve Jobs
06 A Pigeon Sat on a Branch Reflecting on Existence
07 The Duke of Burgundy
08 Jauja
09 Tu dors Nicole
10 Room

2014

01 In Bloom
02 Stations of the Cross
03 Stray Dogs
04 Two Days, One Night
05 Boyhood
06 Little England
07 Inherent Vice
08 Birdman
09 Whiplash
10 Nightcrawler

2013

01 Fill the Void
02 The Wolf of Wall Street
03 Nebraska
04 A Touch of Sin
05 Blue Jasmine
06 Blue is the Warmest Color
07 Before Midnight
08 Francis Ha
09 Upstream Color
10 All is Lost

2012

01 The Turin Horse
02 Like Someone in Love
03 The Color Wheel
04 Beyond the Black Rainbow
05 Amour
06 Moonrise Kingdom
07 Starlet
08 Jiro Dreams of Sushi
09 Trouble with the Curve
10 Killer Joe

2011

01 Le Quattro Volte
02 Certified Copy
03 Meek's Cutoff
04 Incendies
05 Impolex
06 A Separation
07 The Future
08 Elena
09 Midnight in Paris
10 Drive

2010

01 Attenberg
02 Mysteries of Lisbon
03 Un prophète
04 The Arbor
05 Animal Kingdom
06 Winter's Bone
07 Curling
08 Poetry
09 True Grit
10 Uncle Boonmee Who Can Recall His Past Lives

2009

01 The White Ribbon
02 A Serious Man
03 Police, Adjective
04 Summer Hours
05 I Killed My Mother
06 White Material
07 The Limits of Control
08 Revanche
09 Air Doll
10 Up in the Air

2008

01 In Bruges
02 Alexandra
03 Wendy and Lucy
04 Still Walking
05 The Headless Woman
06 Julia
07 Liverpool
08 Happy-Go-Lucky
09 Everlasting Moments
10 Gran Torino


----------



## SanAntone

*The 400 Blows
The Sting
Cinema Paradiso
Saving Private Ryan
Shampoo
Lonesome Dove (a mini series, I know)
My Cousin Vinnie
Schindler' List
High Fidelity
Slingblade*

Apollo 13 (if Lonesome dove doesn't qualify)


----------



## Haydn70

1.	La grande bellezza - Sorrentino
2.	Big Night – Scott/Tucci
3.	L.A. Confidential - Hanson
4.	A Bronx Tale – de Niro
5.	Miller’s Crossing – Coen Bros.
6.	La Belle et la Bête - Cocteau
7.	The Shop Around the Corner - Lubitsch
8.	Broadway Danny Rose - Allen
9.	Bullets Over Broadway - Allen
10.	Midnight in Paris - Allen
11.	Love and Death - Allen
12.	Ran – Kurosawa
13.	Excalibur - Boorman
14. Rembrandt - Korda
15.	Mystery Science Theater: The Movie - Mallon

Sorry, I went over the limit. I could add more than a few more Woody Allen movies...such as a completely goofy one that I love: What's Up Tiger Lily.


----------



## ando

In no particular order -

Andrei Rublev (1966, Andrei Tarkovsky)
Grand Illusion (1937, Jean Renoir)
The Birds (1963, Alfred Hitchcock)
The Spy Who Came In From The Cold (1965, Martin Ritt)
Odd Man Out (1947, Carol Reed)
The Lower Depths (1957, Akira Kurosawa)
Ugetsu (1953, Kenji Mizoguchi)
Do The Right Thing (1989, Spike Lee)
Aparajito (1956, Satyajit Ray)
Barfly (1987, Barbet Schroeder)


----------



## Mark Dee

No particular pecking order, just 10 films that can stand repeated viewings (for me anyway)....

The Taking of Pelham 123 (Joseph Sargent, 1974)
All Quiet on the Western Front (Lewis Milestone, 1930)
The King of Comedy (Martin Scorsese, 1983)
Silence (Martin Scorsese, 2016)
Fences (Denzel Washington, 2016)
Days of Wine and Roses (Blake Edwards, 1962)
An Enemy of the People (George Schaefer, 1978)
Take The Money and Run (Woody Allen, 1969)
Blue Collar (Paul Schraeder, 1978)
Midnight Run (Martin Brest, 1988)

There are many others which I would happily sit through, but these are just a few.


----------



## ando

WNvXXT said:


> I started doing tops 10 lists for specific years. Getting an all time top 10 would be problematic for me. I go by U.S. release year.
> 
> 2020
> 
> 01 I'm Thinking of Ending Things
> 02 Le Daim / Deerskin
> 03 First Cow
> 04 Beanpole
> 05 Perdrix / The Bare Necessity
> 06 The Vast of Night
> 07 The Whistlers
> 08 Gordon Lightfoot: If You Could Read My Mind
> 09 The Assistant
> 10 Sacred Cow
> 
> 2019
> 
> 01 Arctic
> 02 Once Upon a Time... in Hollywood
> 03 A Beautiful Day in the Neighborhood
> 04 Where'd You Go, Bernadette
> 05 Her Smell
> 06 The Lighthouse
> 07 The King
> 08 Midsommer
> 09 The Irishman
> 10 Under the Silver Lake
> 
> 2018
> 
> 01 The Banishment
> 02 An Elephant Sitting Still
> 03 Roma
> 04 Cold War
> 05 Mandy
> 06 Zama
> 07 Puzzle
> 08 Eighth Grade
> 09 The Rider
> 10 Loveless
> 
> 2017
> 
> 01 Phantom Thread
> 02 The Big Sick
> 03 The Other Side of Hope
> 04 Darkest Hour
> 05 The Killing of a Sacred Deer
> 06 The Florida Project
> 07 The Square
> 08 I, Daniel Blake
> 09 I, Tonya
> 10 Molly's Game
> 
> 2016
> 
> 01 Toni Erdmann
> 02 Certain Women
> 03 Paterson
> 04 Graduation
> 05 Chevalier
> 06 Loving
> 07 Manchester by the Sea
> 08 The Handmaiden
> 09 Sweet Bean
> 10 The Sea of Trees
> 
> 2015
> 
> 01 45 Years
> 02 Anomalisa
> 03 Mustang
> 04 The Assassin
> 05 Steve Jobs
> 06 A Pigeon Sat on a Branch Reflecting on Existence
> 07 The Duke of Burgundy
> 08 Jauja
> 09 Tu dors Nicole
> 10 Room
> 
> 2014
> 
> 01 In Bloom
> 02 Stations of the Cross
> 03 Stray Dogs
> 04 Two Days, One Night
> 05 Boyhood
> 06 Little England
> 07 Inherent Vice
> 08 Birdman
> 09 Whiplash
> 10 Nightcrawler
> 
> 2013
> 
> 01 Fill the Void
> 02 The Wolf of Wall Street
> 03 Nebraska
> 04 A Touch of Sin
> 05 Blue Jasmine
> 06 Blue is the Warmest Color
> 07 Before Midnight
> 08 Francis Ha
> 09 Upstream Color
> 10 All is Lost
> 
> 2012
> 
> 01 The Turin Horse
> 02 Like Someone in Love
> 03 The Color Wheel
> 04 Beyond the Black Rainbow
> 05 Amour
> 06 Moonrise Kingdom
> 07 Starlet
> 08 Jiro Dreams of Sushi
> 09 Trouble with the Curve
> 10 Killer Joe
> 
> 2011
> 
> 01 Le Quattro Volte
> 02 Certified Copy
> 03 Meek's Cutoff
> 04 Incendies
> 05 Impolex
> 06 A Separation
> 07 The Future
> 08 Elena
> 09 Midnight in Paris
> 10 Drive
> 
> 2010
> 
> 01 Attenberg
> 02 Mysteries of Lisbon
> 03 Un prophète
> 04 The Arbor
> 05 Animal Kingdom
> 06 Winter's Bone
> 07 Curling
> 08 Poetry
> 09 True Grit
> 10 Uncle Boonmee Who Can Recall His Past Lives
> 
> 2009
> 
> 01 The White Ribbon
> 02 A Serious Man
> 03 Police, Adjective
> 04 Summer Hours
> 05 I Killed My Mother
> 06 White Material
> 07 The Limits of Control
> 08 Revanche
> 09 Air Doll
> 10 Up in the Air
> 
> 2008
> 
> 01 In Bruges
> 02 Alexandra
> 03 Wendy and Lucy
> 04 Still Walking
> 05 The Headless Woman
> 06 Julia
> 07 Liverpool
> 08 Happy-Go-Lucky
> 09 Everlasting Moments
> 10 Gran Torino


Thanks. It's actually useful for me as I know little to nothing about good films from the 2010s. Kudos!


----------



## Chilham

1. 12 Angry Men
2. The Flight of the Phoenix (1965)
3. A Few Good Men
4. Kingdom of Heaven
5. The Bourne Identity
6. The Last Samurai
7. Inception
8. The Godfather
9. Gladiator
10. Dirty Dancing :lol:


----------



## Phil loves classical

^ I also liked the Last Samurai. Definitely one of Tom Cruise's best. He's best when he takes himself too seriously, I guess the Scientology helps.


----------



## Luchesi

I don't see Yesterday the movie about the Beatles on anyone's list. I guess it wasn't well liked.

As a pleasant movie I thought it was a good attempt with many failed opportunities. But compared to the violent and depressing movies I've seen in the last 10 years it's refreshing. 

It seems that movies are getting more and more like real life or what's in the news every hour after hour!, and that's not entertaining to me. It can be unhealthy if they catch you in a vulnerable state. But a psychology friend of mine said they can contrast the big concerns with our little concerns..


----------



## Camiz

Interesting to see how different this list can be from one to another ...

I do agree it is almost impossible to select 10 movies. Anyway, I put hereafter some of the movies I particularly like, with no specific order.

French Cancan (Renoir)
Les Enfants du Paradis (Carné)
Au revoir là haut (Dupontel)
Mommy (Dolan)
The Great Dictator, Modern Times, City Lights (Chaplin)
My fair lady (Cukor)
Singin' in the rain (Donen)
West Side Story (Wise)
Pierrot le Fou, A bout de souffle (Godard) 
Les Valseuses (Blier)
Les tontons flingueurs (Lautner)
Festen (Vinterberg)
Diva (Beineix)
Rocco et ses frères [Rocco e i suoi fratelli] (Visconti)
It's a Wonderful Life, Arsenic and old lace (Capra)
To Catch a Thief, North by Northwest, Vertigo, Rear Window (Hitchcock)
Amadeus (Forman)

And ...


----------



## MAS

Today’s Liston films for which I have the most affection:
(in no particular order)
Ben Hur (William Wyler) 
Excalibur (John Bormann)
The Adventures of Baron von Munchausen (Terry Gilliam)
Once Upon A Time In The West (Sergio Leone)
Tombstone (George Cosmatos / Kurt Russell?)
All About Eve (Joseph L. Mankiewicz)
The English Patient (Anthony Minghella)
Oklahoma (Fred Zimmerman)
A Single Man (Tom Ford)
Schindler’s List (+ body of work) (Steven Spielberg)


----------



## Ingélou

1. The Third Man
2. The Go-Between
3. Casablanca
4. High Noon
5. It's A Wonderful Life
6. Destry Rides Again
7. Something's Gotta Give
8. Notorious
9. (Laurence Olivier) Hamlet
10. Amadeus


----------

